
Sonic Charters Guest Blog: “It’s About the People” - antnes2011
https://www.sonicchartersstthomas.com/guest-blog-people/
======
antnes2011
I was going to put some thoughtful or introspective quote from some famous
philosopher or author, but I didn’t feel it would be fitting for writing about
my experiences chartering boats in the US Virgin Islands.

